# Welche Koigröße



## S.Vettel (18. März 2012)

Hallo Forengemeinde
Habe im letzten Sommer meinen kleinen Koiteich ca.13kbm fertiggestellt.
Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage mit welcher Koigröße ich beginnen soll,wenn die Wassertemp.
es im Mai-Juni zuläßt
Da wir hier in der Eifel eher kühles Wetter haben(Wassertemp.im Winter in meinem 
Goldfischteich 2-3 Grad und im Sommer nicht mehr wie 20-22 Grad) bin ich mir nicht sicher
welche Koigröße?
5-10cm,15-20cm oder noch größer? (Vom Händler)
Oder ist es vielleicht besser von privat hier im Eifelumfeld ein paar Kois zu kaufen die das 
Klima schon kennen? Hatte an eine Stückzahl von 3-4 gedacht.
Was meint ihr? Würde mich über ein paar Antworten sehr freuen!!
Gruß Sepp


----------



## Joerg (18. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hi Sepp,
grundsätzlich ist es langfristig besser schon größere Koi zu kaufen. (Nissai)
Die ganz kleinen sind weniger Empfehlenswert, da ihre Entwicklung noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. In den meisten Fällen verläuft diese weniger positiv. Ansonsten hätte sie der Züchter erst gar nicht so klein verkauft.

Dein Händler hat sicher ein paar harte Burschen und berät dich auch.
Von privat kaufen kann auch Sinn machen, birgt aber ein größeres Risiko.


----------



## underfrange (18. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hi,

das kommt natüröich auch auf deinen Geldbeutel an 

Oder mit Glück findest du bei Eba* Kleinanzeigen bei dir in der nähe jemanden der günstig einen Überbestand loshaben will


----------



## Joerg (18. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Uwe,
das sollte bei S. Vettel wohl kein Thema sein.


----------



## underfrange (18. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Stimmt natürlich. Na dann doch gleich 1m plus kaufen


----------



## Patrick K (18. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hallo Sepp
Ich hoffe die 0,7m im Profil, sind nicht auf deinen Koiteich bezogen sonst rate ich dir davon ab, Koi egal welcher größe, in diesem Teich zu halten.Höchstens der Teich ist im Wohnzimmer
Gruss Patrick


----------



## S.Vettel (18. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Nee Nee!
Teichtiefe 0,70m bezieht sich auf den Goldfischteich
Koiteich 1,20m-1,70m müßte doch reichen oder?


----------



## Patrick K (18. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

1,2m wäre knapp, 1,7m reicht auch in der Eifel 
Wie groß ist die Fläche ,sagen wir mal tiefer als 1,5m ?
Die spielt auch eine große rolle, auf die Besatz größe
Gruss Patrick


----------



## S.Vettel (18. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hallo Patrick
Würde sagen 2,50m x 2,00m x1,70m
und 2,00m x 1,80m x 1,20m
Gruß Sepp


----------



## Joerg (18. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hi Sepp,
musst den Teich im Winter ordentlich abdecken. (Styrodurplatten)
Bei mir wird es auch schon mal kalt aber seit ich die Platten drauf habe, hat der Winter für die Koi seine Schrecken verloren.

Ich habe auch früher die ganz kleinen gekauft, in der Hoffnung es werden mal ganz schöne draus. 
Die verkauften Tosai sind in der Regel bei der Auswahl durchgefallen, denn alle die Potential haben, bleiben länger beim Züchter. 
Wenn du also langfristig planst, solltest du eher weniger kaufen und dafür etwas mehr ausgeben.

Schau doch mal auf der IK vorbei, da kannst du dir schon mal Anregungen holen.


----------



## Zacky (19. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hi Sepp...

Um nochmal die ursprüngliche Frage aufzugreifen, habe ich mir damals zum Anfang die kleinen Kois (10-20 cm) gekauft. Sicherlich sind die Kleinen nicht farb-beständig und haben das optimale Potential, aber wenn Du mal einen verlierst, weil der Teich noch nicht eingelaufen ist, mögliche Bau-Fehler das Verderben bringen oder sonst etwas, tut es nicht so weh, als wenn Du einen schönen großen 3-4 jährigen Koi für einige hundert Euro kaufst und verlierst. Auch die Kleinen wachsen und können recht ansehnlich werden, wenn dein Teich-System funktioniert.


----------



## S.Vettel (19. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hallo
Erstmal Danke für die Antworten bisher
Habe mich heute mal ein wenig umgehört :smoki
Könnte in kürze ein paar Kois bekommen,Sie sind ca.30cm groß und haben draußen im 
Teich überwintert.Wassertemperatur fast  identisch mit meinem Teich .Würde es den Fischen
schaden wenn man ihnen in den nächsten 2 Wochen einen Teichwechsel zumuten würde.
Was meint ihr dazu?
Gruß Sepp


----------



## carsten.r.mueller (20. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

würde auf jeden Fall warten bis die Temeratur 13~14° hat.... wenn du eh keine drin hast brauchst du ja auch keine Quaratäne...


Carsten


----------



## S.Vettel (21. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hey
An mir sollte es nicht liegen könnte bis Mai-Juni warten
Aber der Verkäufer möchte den Teich auflösen und das möglichst bald
Nun haben wir uns geeinigt mal bis Ende April zu warten,mal sehen was die WT bis dahin
machen.
Eine Frage habe ich aber noch
Wie würdet ihr die Fische transportieren?
In diesen Tüten oder in einem Behälter?
Die größten Kois werden knapp 40cm haben.
Es ist doch bestimmt einer unter euch der mal so große Koi transportiert hat.
Gruß Sepp


----------



## frido (21. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Am besten sind die großen "Koitüten"! Halbvoll Wasser, nicht zuviele Fische in eine Tüte und wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, den Rest der Tüte mit Sauerstoff aufblasen und verschließen. Transportzeiten so kurz wie unbedingt nötig halten und starke Temperaturschwankungen vermeiden (z.B. Auto steht schon eine Stunde in der prallen Sonne). Umsetzen vom Transportbeutel in den Teich langsam bewerkstelligen. Erst Temperatur angleichen und dann langsam Teichwasser in den Transportbeutel füllen. Irgendwann schwimmen die Fische dann in deinem Teichwasser und können nun vorsichtig in ihr neues Domizil umgesetzt werden. Restliches Transportwasser und Teichwasser aus dem Transportbeutel wegschütten oder zum Blumengießen nehmen-nicht einfach in den Teich schütten. Die nächsten Tage die Tiere immer gut im Auge behalten, ob sie irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten zeigen. (scheuern, apatische Schwimmbewegungen etc.) Aber wenn deine Werte passen und die Filteranlage eingefahren und ausreichend groß dimensioniert ist, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben. Dann mal vie Spaß mit deinen neuen Teichbewohnern.


----------



## Patrick K (21. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Ich würde eine Tüte nehmen ,Wasser und  Koi rein und mit Luft aufpusten,dann ab in eine Kiste.
Ich hab mal gelesen, das man die Fische quer zur Fahrtrichtung stellen soll (wegen Bremsen)
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (21. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hi Sepp,

du kannst die ruhig in Tüten transportieren.
Es werden normalerweise 2 Sück ineinander gesteckt und dann in einen Karton quer zur Fahrtrichtung gepackt.

Wenn eure beiden Teiche ähnliche Parameter haben, sollte das kein großes Problem sein.
Läuft dein Filter schon?

Kauf dir auf jeden Fall einen ordentlichen Tropfentestkoffer. Am Anfang sollte man häufig messen, bis der Teich eingelaufen ist.


----------



## S.Vettel (21. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Vorab danke ich schon mal für die Antworten
War mir gestern die Fische ansehen habe mir aus dem Teich ein Glas Wasser mitgenommen
und Zuhause gleich getestet.Wassertemperatur und sonstige Daten waren fast identisch mit 
meinem Teich. Nur der PH Wert war leicht höher.(Tropfentest)
Filter hat von July 2011 bis Dez 2011 gelaufen.
Anfang März wieder angeschaltet also ca.3 Wochen
Gruß Sepp


----------



## Joerg (21. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hi Sepp,
hört sich gut an.  
Dann gib den Bakterien schon mal etwas Futter, damit die sich vermehren können.
Ein "Mittelstrahl" bring Ammonium in den Teich, das ist für die eine leckere Mahlzeit. 

Lass uns mit ein paar Bildern an dem Einzug teilhaben.


----------



## Kai2010 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hallo Sepp,

wichtig bei der Haltung von Koi ist eine empfehlenswerte mind. Tiefe von 1,40 Meter und in der Tiefe eine entsprechende Fläche nach der Anzahl und Größe der Koi. Letzendlich ist die Qualität der Koi abhänig von der Blutlinie bzw. Zuchtline. Somit kann gearde auch ein kleiner Koi sich sehr schön entwickeln, wenn man diesen aus einer vernünftigen Blutlinie hat.
Koi von privaten Anbietern ist abzuraten, da diese in der Regel keine fachliche Auskunft über den Gesundheitszustand der Koi abgeben können. Ein prof. Händler untersucht die Koi regelmäßig auf Krankheiten wie Beispielsweise KHV (Koi Herpes Viris) oder __ Parasiten. Dies macht und kann der private Anbieter nicht. 

Grüße Kai


----------



## Joerg (21. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hallo Kai,
herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.
:Willkommen2

Grundsätzlich ist deine Aussage so richtig, aber normalerweise werden gute Koi aus einer vielversprechenden Blutlinie nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis verkauft. Das sollte man erwähnen. 

Einen Kauf von einem zuverlässigen Privatmann würde ich nicht mit einem höheren Risiko einstufen als von einem Händler.
Der Händler hat immer das Problem, dass von verschiedenen Züchtern Koi kommen und eine Kreuzverkeimung kann da nie ausgeschlossen werden. 
Der wird also eher zur Medikamentenkeule greifen, um seine Koi als gesund verkaufen zu können.
Ist kein ganz einfaches Thema.


----------



## Kai2010 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hallo Jörg,

natürlich bekommt man keinen Koi aus einer "vernünftigen" Blutlinie für nen Schnäpchenpreis. 

Ein Privatanbieter mit entsprechenden Know How kann natürlich auch gesunde Koi verkaufen. Aber das Problem ist das die meisten Privatenanbieter viele Fische von verschidenen Händlern in Ihrem Teich halten. Dadurch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das diese Fische gefähliche Krankheiten übertragen deutlich größer. Der Privatanbieter kann zudem auch nicht sagen, ob seine Fische überhaupt gesund sind, da viele gefährliche Krankheiten nur für Experten erkennbar sind.
Ein prof. Händler kann seine Fische per Abstrich auf __ Parasiten untersuchen und läst gerade auf KHV die Fische untersuchen. Zudem werden die Fische durch eine 4wöchige Quarantäne geleitet.
Diese größtmögliche Sicherheit kann in der Regel keine Privatperson geben. Und sollte beim heutigen Koikauf berücksichtigt werden.

Grüße Kai


----------



## S.Vettel (22. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hallo Kai,Joerg
Werde mir die Kois holen weil:Sie sind bereits an den Außenteich gewöhnt
Wie schon erwähnt haben die Teiche die selben Parameter
Und dann wäre da ja noch der Preis! Für 5 st.ca 170€ VB
Da ich ein Neueinsteiger bin werde ich es so die nächsten Jahre mal auspobieren:smoki

Frage an Joerg:Was meinst du mit "Mittelstrahl"

Gruß Sepp


----------



## jolantha (22. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hallo Sepp,
würde ich auch so machen, mir Koi von Bekannten holen, da ich denen mehr vertraue, als irgendeinem Händler.
Meine Koi sind auch alle seid Jahren gesund und munter, und Fremdzugänge von einem Händler kommen mir nicht in meinen Teich.


----------



## Wuzzel (22. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*



S.Vettel schrieb:


> Frage an Joerg:Was meinst du mit "Mittelstrahl"



Alte WDR2 Hörer kennen das aus der Sendung von Carmen Thomas "Hallo Ü Wagen" - Das ist beim morgendlichen pieseln, das was in der Mitte des Pieselns gepieselt wird, also nicht zu Beginn oder Ende der Zeremonie, sondern in der Mitte. 
Jetzt echt ernsthaft und ohne Verarsche. Carmen Thomas hat da nen ganzes Buch drüber geschrieben. 

Das meint Joerg sicher !

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (22. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Wuzzel,
genau den meinte ich.  
Er enthält eine Menge an Ammonium, was die Bakterien ja später von den Koi auch abbauen sollen.
Man kann das ganze natürlich auch in einer bunten Flasche beim Koihändler erwerben.


----------



## Joerg (22. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*



Kai2010 schrieb:


> Aber das Problem ist das die meisten Privatenanbieter viele Fische von verschidenen Händlern in Ihrem Teich halten. Dadurch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das diese Fische gefähliche Krankheiten übertragen deutlich größer.


Hallo Kai,
das ist grundsätzlich schon richtig. Dem privaten Anbieter sollte man also schon vertrauen können.
Der macht sicher keinen KHV Test und der TA wird auch nicht regelmäßig kontrollieren.

Es gibt aber auch Händler, die wahllos Koi von verschiedenen Züchtern mischen und das Wort "Kreuzverkeimung" nicht mal gehört haben.
Die Koi werden mit Antibiotika und Medikamenten "gesund" gespritzt, damit auch alle gut verkauft werden können.

Man sollte seinen Händler auch sorgsam auswählen, da nicht alle nur an den Kunden denken. 
Die Größe der Koi spielt dabei eine eher untergeordnete Rolle - Hauptsache gesund.


----------



## S.Vettel (23. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hallo
Habe mit meiner Familie abgesprochen das am Wochenende keiner die Toilette benutzt
stattdesen alle in den Garten gehen und .....
Was werden da wohl die Nachbarn denken
Gruß Sepp


----------



## Joerg (23. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Sepp,
das ganze lässt sich in der Dunkelheit auch ganz dezent abwickeln. 
Da die neuen auch mal den "Mittelstrahl" einfach so ins Wasser lassen, ist das eigentlich nur ein Training für die Bakterien. 

Wenn die Burschen dann da sind, ist erst mal bei der Fütterung Enthaltsamkeit angesagt.
Ein messen der relevanten Werte ist dann für die ersten Wochen nötig.
Der Filter braucht einige Wochen um mit den zusätzlichen Ausscheidungen zurecht zu kommen.

In den ersten 4 Wochen sind daher ordentliche WW hilfreich. Eine Prise Salz kann auch nicht schaden.


----------



## S.Vettel (24. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hallo Joerg
Jetzt mal Spass beiseite,wie oft sollte man den Mittelstrahl bei einem Teich mit ca 13
Kubikmeter denn machen
Was verstehst du unter einer Prise Salz bei der gleichen Menge
Und welches Salz sollte man dafür verwenden?
Gruß Sepp


----------



## Joerg (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Hi Sepp,
es geht weniger um die Menge.
Die wenigen Bakterien wollen was zu futtern haben, wenn du nun 100000 vor dem verhungern rettest, könnte das schon helfen.

Um den Nitritpeak abzumildern, reichen 0,01% also 0,1KG / m³ aus. Bis 1KG/m³ sollte den Fischen nutzen und den Pflanzen nicht schaden.
Das günstige beim Discounter ohne alles für 0,38€/KG ist dafür gut geeignet.

Ein Salzbad, 15 Minuten mit 3% kann einige __ Parasiten in der Haut dazu bewegen, diese zu verlassen.
Dann kann der Koi eine neue Schleimhaut ohne bilden. Danach langsam in den Teich.


----------



## Plätscher (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

und wenn der Strahl nicht aufhören will, dann wechselt man zu den Tomaten: http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article4526088/Tomaten-duengt-man-am-besten-mit-Urin.html

Einmal im Frühjahr ist es angeblich auch gut für Apfelbaume. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es stimmt, aber die Frau die es mir sagte, war so sympathisch das ich es mache und ich habe jedes Jahr Äpfel am Baum


----------



## Moonlight (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche Koigröße*

Ich könnte mich todlachen . . . versuche mir gerade bildlich vorzustellen, wie die halbe familie am teich steht um den mittelstrahl abzusetzen . . . wieher. sorry, ist ohne zweifel der beste natürliche bakterienstarter den es gibt . . . aber mein kopfkino . . . lach


----------

